
For the first time ever, Microsoft will distribute its own version of Linux - darzu
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-azure-sphere-is-powered-by-linux-2018-4?r=UK&IR=T
======
catach
Is this the end of the "embrace" stage or the beginning of the "extend" stage?

The "MS-designed chip" bit might actually be the most interesting part of the
eventual story, though.

~~~
spartanatreyu
Seems like they're trying to fix the problem of vendors not releasing security
updates after 2-3 years of the product's launch by taking on the
responsibility themselves.

They'd be looking at long term gains here

------
Theodores
I wonder if the realities of device drivers and hardware support come into
play, if everyone only has to target a flavour of linux then that makes it
easier. So Microsoft just have to put a wrapper around a core linux box that
does all the heavy lifting. Sounds good to me.

------
macintux
Dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16853361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16853361)

------
megaman22
Far from the first Microsoft Unix, however

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix)

~~~
ja27
Yes - that was my first *nix, on a multi-user TRS-80.

------
awat
Alert:: Hell has frozen over

But seriously I still don’t know what to make of Microsofts new(ish) adoption
of Linux it seems positive for Linux overall but I’m cautiously optimistic.

